# Got a Few New Does ;) Thoughts?



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Okay, so Julia and I recently made an investment on 5 new does to add to our herd. I'd love to hear everyones thoughts on them!!

First one we've decided to name Ace Of Hearts, because she has a perfect heart on her chest/shoulder. A lot of you may have already seen pics of this awesome little girl. Only about 18 months old!

























Next is miss violet. The most standoffish of the brood, but i just love her. She's about 4 years old, and we believe shes Acey's mom.

























Then we have our unnamed traditional doe. bout 2 years old. She's such a cool doe. Shes very 'wether fronted' and we are excited to see the kids out of her.

























Next we have Prim. I'm a little dissapointed with this girl, but you never know how theyll mature. Shes a very large doe. A little leggy for my taste, but she's only 10 months old, so she should fill out.

















And last, but most definetly not least, we have Katy, my new show doe. I'm SO in love with this doe. She's 5-6 years old, and HUGE. She weighed close to 200 in the ring, and shes so big boned, that im so excited to get some kids out of her this next year! Shes just so long! hlala: 

























Any thoughts on these girls? We're very excited to add them to our program, and would love to hear some oppinions on them!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on your new additions!

I can't really say much as I don't have Boers but I do see what looks to be some nice thick does :wink:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Look at that last girl! Now there's some power.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Well, Katy, Ace, and Angel (Traditional doe) went to their first show with us, 3 weeks ago! Proud to say that our girls placed 1st (Acey) 2nd (Katy) and 3rd (Angel) in a class of 12+ with our savanna doe (Beth) coming in 4th! Was a very good show! Acey then went on to win grand champion overall doe at the show. My Junior doe (Lucy) got third overall doe, and Katy got 4th overall doe at the show!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!! :leap: 

Those are wonderful placings! :thumbup:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats!! :hi5:

They look like nice does...healthy and so thick!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh wow.. those are awesome thick Boers. Beautiful goats.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I know that one young lass is leggy, but I think she's BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

LOVE LOVE LOVE Violet!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Placing 1 2 & 3rd speaks for itself, reflecting your good eye. Those are some really nice thick does!
Looks like Violet might have fish tail, how's the copper in your loose minerals?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

LOVE the first one! She's gorgoeus!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Placing 1 2 & 3rd speaks for itself, reflecting your good eye. Those are some really nice thick does!


 I do agree, very nice goats. :thumb:


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Congratulations! That's really good for the first time out! Really pretty does!


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

I wish boer were dairy goats, and came in miniature sizes!

I just love their stocky/thick builds! Those are some nice looking goats you got there


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the wonderful compliments! We just love our girls. The judge couldnt believe that katy (The last one) was so old, but looked so good! We're so happy with them that we're going back to another sale and plan on buying 1-4 more does 



Dayna said:


> I know that one young lass is leggy, but I think she's BEAUTIFUL!


Well, if youre interested, she's actually for sale! $250 for her, and shes been exposed to our fullblood buck, a 4KIDS buttmaster grandson!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on your new girls and on your show wins! They sure are pretty!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Yikes! I dont know why this is in the mini forum! I could have sworn i posted it in the meat forum! Would someone mind moving it for me?


----------

